# Burton Ronin jump suit?



## Vlaze

First few things that come to mind if I see someone in them, are they part of some garbage worker crew? Are they part of cleanup? Are they doing some Slipknot act where everyone together wear the same jumpsuit? 

Those are just a few that come to my head pronto.


----------



## jmacphee9

1 pieces are the biggest fail to ever hit the mt..


----------



## Jenzo

My g/f looks hot in hers

I saw some guys this year in em, they loook comfy and no more possibility of snow up yer back. Imo not every male could pull it off, I saw this super skinny dude in a Norrona Lofoten $900 one piece it looked like a painters suit lol, but really who cares its all good man no matter what way you swing. One piece 2 piece whatever you like, theres a place in this world for you.


----------



## jmacphee9

Jenzo said:


> My g/f looks hot in hers
> 
> I saw some guys this year in em, they loook comfy and no more possibility of snow up yer back. Imo not every male could pull it off, I saw this super skinny dude in a Norrona Lofoten $900 one piece it looked like a painters suit lol, but really who cares its all good man no matter what way you swing. One piece 2 piece whatever you like, theres a place in this world for you.


ok, let me rephrase that. biggest fail for dudes. chicks look hotttttt for sure imo in em..


----------



## Guest

... i bet 2,3 years from now this will be the trend-

and you all will be wearing them


----------



## jmacphee9

fossilX said:


> ... i bet 2,3 years from now this will be the trend-
> 
> and you all will be wearing them


i bet you it wont..theyve been around for years, no one wore them then, no one wears them now...


----------



## Jenzo

jmacphee9 said:


> i bet you it wont..theyve been around for years, no one wore them then, no one wears them now...


Dude you're way off... lots wear them, I see em every day!


----------



## jmacphee9

ha lol
yea you are right


----------



## Guest

anyone got a link for the green one? :0


----------



## Guest

can you imagin shaun white or danny kass showing up at the dew tour with a one peice on? lol


----------



## jmacphee9

KC KONG said:


> can you imagin shaun white or danny kass showing up at the dew tour with a one peice on? lol


ha lol, the dew tour is sick, but if danny kass wore a one pice i would probably buy one the next day.

seriously though danny kass:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsupnepiece:thumbsdown::thumbsdown::thumbsdown:


----------



## Gnarly

I'm thinking about getting the Analog Tactic one piece or the L1 Mean Machine one piece.


----------



## Guest

going to the bathroom might pose a bit of a problem in one those :laugh: 

If you're having problems with snow going up your back, most jackets come with storm skirts these days. They work :thumbsup:


----------



## Jenzo

SnowBun said:


> going to the bathroom might pose a bit of a problem in one those :laugh:
> 
> If you're having problems with snow going up your back, most jackets come with storm skirts these days. They work :thumbsup:


haha try riding every day in waist deep pow, there isnt a crevasse that goes unscathed... today was insane 50cm of fresh last night alone


----------



## DC5R

Jenzo said:


> haha try riding every day in waist deep pow, there isnt a crevasse that goes unscathed... *today was insane 50cm of fresh last night alone*


I hate you


----------



## Guest

With that kind of snow, I would go riding naked if I have to :laugh:

But seriously, where in the world is there half a meter of fresh snow? Because I would love to visit


----------



## Jenzo

SnowBun said:


> With that kind of snow, I would go riding naked if I have to :laugh:
> 
> But seriously, where in the world is there half a meter of fresh snow? Because I would love to visit


Silver Star, last night

Silver Star Mountain Resort-Official Website...accommodation, skiing, snowboarding, mountain biking










it was awesome today, and we're supposed to get another 20-30 cm tonight


----------



## Guest

I'm from NY... not flying to Canada for some good snow, sorry 

but hey, have fun with that pow! You're lucky to be getting snow. I rode on pure ice this weekend


----------



## Jenzo

SnowBun said:


> I'm from NY... not flying to Canada for some good snow, sorry
> 
> but hey, have fun with that pow! You're lucky to be getting snow. I rode on pure ice this weekend


Thats ok, we dont need any more yanks messing up the pristine pow :cheeky4:


----------



## Guest

btw i did pick up the ronin one piece forest pattern, 
some matching anon solace goggles,
and some burton sizzler gloves


----------



## Guest

My friend picked up the dice jumpsuit this year, and so he has not complained. It looks pretty badass too. I would definitely rock them.


----------



## Guest

besides burton and analog what companies make one piece jumps suits for snowboarding?


----------



## Jenzo

fossilX said:


> besides burton and analog what companies make one piece jumps suits for snowboarding?


Columbia, North Face, Spyder, Norrøna, Analog, L1, Roxy, DC, Nomis


----------



## Guest

anyone know where i can find a burton ronin dice print in LARGE, used or new online? 

thanks


----------



## Guest

What's the differencee, as far as features, between the Ronin, Analog and Burton one pieces. They all seem to be the same except for the graphics, but I want to make sure before I pick up the Ronin, make sure I'm not missing anything important..


----------



## Guest

well depending on what color/pattern you get, be prepaired for everyone to stare at you and make comments, but other then that, it makes total sense, very comfortable, no snow up your ass, reletively decent priced, and original

go for it


----------



## Gnarly

Gnarly said:


> I'm thinking about getting the Analog Tactic one piece or the L1 Mean Machine one piece.


I ended up buying this yesterday. My jacket started ripping, and it's not water proof either, and my pants are pretty ripped up too...So I figured it was time for some new riding gear.


----------



## arsenic0

The problem i see with jumpsuits is if one part starts to become defective/tear/etc then the entire suit is worthless. Where as if my jacket gets screwed up i just need a new jacket, not an entire jumpsuit.


----------



## jmacphee9

Gnarly said:


> I ended up buying this yesterday. My jacket started ripping, and it's not water proof either, and my pants are pretty ripped up too...So I figured it was time for some new riding gear.


gnarly, i thought you were way cooler then one pieces:laugh::cheeky4:im jkin man.. to each his own..


----------



## Gnarly

jmacphee9 said:


> gnarly, i thought you were way cooler then one pieces:laugh::cheeky4:im jkin man.. to each his own..


I keep trying to dress like such a gaper that no one will want to ride with me anymore. Hopefully this will put me over the top so I can go boarding without having to wait for slow people.  If not, I'm going to ad some neon to it, get an XXXL basketball jersey and buy some Technine MFM bindings.


----------



## jmacphee9

lol, im gunna have to take a pic of my dads old hunting one piece. its freshhh..


----------



## jmacphee9

super-steez at its finest


----------



## Gnarly

So the Analog Tactic one-piece showed up yesterday and the wife and kids said I looked ridiculous wearing it...Like I was trying to be an astronaut. But what do they know, their steez radar must be busted. lol

Part of me wants to rock it on the hill tomorrow but I'm gona return it because it's lacking some tech features that I'd like. Doesn't have a clear pass pocket, doesn't have those inner cuff things that keep snow out of your arms, no inner pockets etc etc.

I'm gona stick to 2 piece snow gear from now on.


----------



## Guest

which analog did you get?


----------



## Gnarly

fossilX said:


> which analog did you get?


Tactic one piece - the booster print.


----------



## ElChupocabra

If you can pull it off, the ronin one-piece is super steezy. get the urban or forest print and get it a size larger than you would normally wear. It's meant to be worn baggy. That'll help distinguish you from your trash man. Check out the beginning of It's always snowing somewhere disc 2 to see Gigi rocking it.


----------



## Guest

jmacphee9 said:


> super-steez at its finest


You look like a giraffe hehe.. so cute.. lol 
_________________________________________________________
:laugh:
Snowboarding is the best! Extreme sports ever!

I'm a sucker for Gretchen Bleiler. :thumbsup:


----------



## UncleRico

wees said:


> You look like a giraffe hehe.. so cute.. lol


This made me lol for real.

I guess a one-piecer will keep the snow out for sure, but damn, they look like pyjamas.


----------

